# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify me

## nick6899

my body type is mesomorph and my height is 1,68
IMG_45381.jpg


foto02.jpg

IMG_453819.jpg

----------


## Mordred

You could be Swedish from Dalarna, but you're not Nordic. Celtic would be closer. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## nick6899

> You could be Swedish from Dalarna, but you're not Nordic. Celtic would be closer. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


celtic? what phenotype is it?

----------


## Mordred

> celtic? what phenotype is it?


Are you looking for pseudo Rassen? Well this would be Sub Northern with a touch of Adriatic.

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## nick6899

> You could be Swedish from Dalarna, but you're not Nordic. Celtic would be closer. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


with celtic you mean north atlantid/atlantid? and why did you say I could be from sweden?

----------


## Mordred

> with celtic you mean north atlantid/atlantid? and why did you say I could be from sweden?


Yes, Atlantid. 
But we have this phenotype in some places in Sweden. Mostly because of Vallons and Celtic slaves. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## nick6899

> Yes, Atlantid. 
> But we have this phenotype in some places in Sweden. Mostly because of Vallons and Celtic slaves. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


I know it is particularly widespread in some parts of the west norway

----------


## Mordred

> I know it is particularly widespread in some parts of the west norway


Yes, the majority is is actually in Iceland and Greenland. But Norway as well. Vikings sold and traded slaves in Scandinavia. That's why I wrote you could be from a place like Dalarna and resemble some of it's population. I actually have many friends with similar phenotype. I believe have some interesting idea that we all look certain way. While it may be true, we do have a lot of diversities between ethnic swedes.

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Archetype0ne

Barring the eye color, being more typical of places like Croatia and Slovenia. Meaning almost devoid of melanin. I think nose, forehead protrusion, hairline... One of the typical looks one could see around central Italy, or even parts of Albania. But yeah, the eyes and the eyebrows kind of throw that look off. Making it seem more different than it might actually be.

----------


## Angela

You look more Balkan like than Italian like to me. Maybe Albanian ancestry but living in Italy?

Italians usually have stronger bones.

Canavaro...







It's possible, though. 

Ricardo Scamarcio might be closer, but still not the same...
Attachment 12924


Some people in my area are probably in the ballpark.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Still more bones, though, and a different nose.

My cousin, who is much more fair, also doesn't really fit.

[IMG][/IMG]

I don't see anything Atlantid about you whatsoever.

If you are an ethnic Italian, where do your ancestors come from?

----------


## Mordred

And here are some ethnic swedes from Dalarna. People are indeed diverse. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## nick6899

> And here are some ethnic swedes from Dalarna. People are indeed diverse. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


interesting, they look center-south europeans.

----------


## Angela

> And here are some ethnic swedes from Dalarna. People are indeed diverse. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


Doesn't Salarna have a Saami village, and therefore people with Saami admixture? That would explain that they don't have the typical Swedish look. Even so, the man on the left looks Swedish to me in terms of facial features, and the other two definitely don't look, say, Italian or Spanish or Greek. Maybe Hungarian or something.

----------


## Mordred

> interesting, they look center-south europeans. Anyway in your opinion atlantid and north-atlantid are synonymous?


I don't agree. They look Swedish and they are Swedish. We have different phenotype since... yeah you tell me. I agree that each and every nation have a distinct phenotype and I would easily recognise a Swedish person on a vacation abroad. Sometimes at work we have fun watching pics on LinkedIn and guessing nationality and most times people are fundamentally very wrong. A whole group of people is much easier than guessing an individual. But you can see what clothes, haircut etc they have. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mordred

> Doesn't Salarna have a Saami village, and therefore people with Saami admixture? That would explain that they don't have the typical Swedish look. Even so, the man on the left looks Swedish to me in terms of facial features, and the other two definitely don't look, say, Italian or Spanish or Greek. Maybe Hungarian or something.


I understand what you mean. But I used the picture of the people I have had worked with. To be honest they aren't really from Dalarna either but moved there to work in the IT department. I really don't know if there is a Sami village, but I have a friend who's family is "kind of" Sami. My wife's grandparents came from all the way north. Area called Överkalix. Her fathers cousin is said to be Sami, but they are blond and fair so I don't know how much Sami she is. I've always pictured Sami as almost Red Indian looking but when I look at documentaries about them on TV half look like everyone else. 

I do agree that for foreigners people on the picture are not representing the "typical Swedish look". 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## real expert

> I understand what you mean. But I used the picture of the people I have had worked with. To be honest they aren't really from Dalarna either but moved there to work in the IT department. I really don't know if there is a Sami village, but I have a friend who's family is "kind of" Sami. My wife's grandparents came from all the way north. Area called Överkalix. Her fathers cousin is said to be Sami, but they are blond and fair so I don't know how much Sami she is. I've always pictured Sami as almost Red Indian looking but when I look at documentaries about them on TV half look like everyone else. 
> 
> I do agree that for foreigners people on the picture are not representing the "typical Swedish look". 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


I've been several times to Sweden, thus I know, that the guy on the right doesn't look like the average Swedish Joe. Therefore, I assume that he has some foreign admixture down the line. 

From my experience Swedish folks who don't look typically Swedish usually have some foreign ancestry. On apricity some user posted pics of a singer who was actually half Lebanese and half Swedish, and they claimed that he was 100% Swedish. They showed this singer in order to prove that Scandinavians can look Mediterranean, too. However, I met a Swedish family, who looked indeed Mediterranean. The thing was, that they were Swedish people of Ashkenazi Jewish descent who had roots in Germany. Anyway, I had a discussion on YT where some Scandinavians swore that Helena Christiansen is fully Danish. To me, she looked way too exotic. Hence, I googled her, and it turned out, that she is half Peruvian, Latina and half Danish.





The ugly truth about stereotypes, they are often true, just not always.




Anyway, this Swedish woman has dark hair but still looks Swedish.

----------


## thejoker

Alpine Atlantid and you look perfectly Italian. I can't see Balkan at all. People from Balkans are easily spottable in Italy. Which region are you from?

----------


## Mordred

> I've been several times to Sweden, thus I know, that the guy on the right doesn't look like the average Swedish Joe. Therefore, I assume that he has some foreign admixture down the line. 
> 
> From my experience Swedish folks who don't look typically Swedish usually have some foreign ancestry. On apricity some user posted pics of a singer who was actually half Lebanese and half Swedish, and they claimed that he was 100% Swedish. They showed this singer in order to prove that Scandinavians can look Mediterranean, too. However, I met a Swedish family, who looked indeed Mediterranean. The thing was, that they were Swedish people of Ashkenazi Jewish descent who had roots in Germany. Anyway, I had a discussion on YT where some Scandinavians swore that Helena Christiansen is fully Danish. To me, she looked way too exotic. Hence, I googled her, and it turned out, that she is half Peruvian, Latina and half Danish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ugly truth about stereotypes, they are often true, just not always.
> ...


Couldn't you at least find a picture of a better singer than Jenny of Ace of Base. And yes she does look Swedish as well. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## nick6899

> Alpine Atlantid and you look perfectly Italian. I can't see Balkan at all. People from Balkans are easily spottable in Italy. Which region are you from?


sardinia. Anyway my looking can confuse because my main mediterrenean blend is the pontid, so I can be a north pontid instead of an atlantid.

----------


## Archetype0ne

> sardinia. Anyway my looking can confuse because my main mediterrenean blend is the pontid, so I can be a north pontid instead of an atlantid.


Have you done any genetic tests? I am interested to know, your steppe component since some features in my mind I associate with IE, the nose, the forehead, the hairline, but on the other hand not sure how much IE/Yamnaya modern Sardinia has. So maybe these features are AEF in nature. Some of those features I share, just in a more conspicuous way..

----------


## Cato

> Have you done any genetic tests? I am interested to know, your steppe component since some features in my mind I associate with IE, the nose, the forehead, the hairline, but on the other hand not sure how much IE/Yamnaya modern Sardinia has. So maybe these features are AEF in nature. Some of those features I share, just in a more conspicuous way..


About 5-10%. I thought he was from the South

Inviato dal mio POT-LX1T utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Archetype0ne

Personally the nose bridge, and the skull protrusions/hairline really gave me a central Italian vibe.
Appearance is one thing, but the morphology another. The curated eyebrows and the eye color was the only thing that was making me question my classification.



I have the same features, just more pronounced. And somehow according to FTDNA I am 93% Balkan and 7% Sardinian. So I wonder are these features farmer related, or steppe related.

Edit: I posted the image as hidden content on imgur, only people with the link can see it. I will remove it at OPs request if needed. But it is not posted publicly outside this form.

----------


## nick6899

> Personally the nose bridge, and the skull protrusions/hairline really gave me a central Italian vibe.
> Appearance is one thing, but the morphology another. The curated eyebrows and the eye color was the only thing that was making me question my classification.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same features, just more pronounced. And somehow according to FTDNA I am 93% Balkan and 7% Sardinian. So I wonder are these features farmer related, or steppe related.
> 
> Edit: I posted the image as hidden content on imgur, only people with the link can see it. I will remove it at OPs request if needed. But it is not posted publicly outside this form.


don't know, simply I thought a classification about the phenotypes not the zones, so I don't understand why the nose and the forehead should be "italian central", I noticed my forehead is related to dinaroid and my nose to some meds and nordids

----------


## Cato

Which region of Sardinia are you from? (If you can reveal it)


Inviato dal mio POT-LX1T utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## thejoker

> sardinia. Anyway my looking can confuse because my main mediterrenean blend is the pontid, so I can be a north pontid instead of an atlantid.


I don't think you are Pontid honestly. Your softer features compared to Atlantids are because of Alpinization to me . Pontid is not that common in Italy, let alone Sardinia.

----------


## nick6899

> I don't think you are Pontid honestly. Your softer features compared to Atlantids are because of Alpinization to me . Pontid is not that common in Italy, let alone Sardinia.


what are the "soft features"?

----------


## Archetype0ne

> don't know, simply I thought a classification about the phenotypes not the zones, so I don't understand why the nose and the forehead should be "italian central", I noticed my forehead is related to dinaroid and my nose to some meds and nordids


Oh. Yeah, about that sort of classification I am not sure never paid that much attention to physical anthropology.
But your look is not a stranger to Italy/Balkans is what I meant.

----------


## thejoker

> what are the "soft features"?


Pure Atlantids have more "squared" features, yours are softened by Alpinization that makes your face a bit more rounder.

----------


## MOESAN

the "Dalarna" second man (right, up) has nothing specially Spanish; he has some cromagnoid-like features for bones, what can be found allover Europe, if not always so rarely; sure he doesn't seem typical Swedish, even less than the other man; by the way, I read somewhere the most of slaves in Sweden had been found in Uppsala region, so not in Dalarna, but close enough (East); Where is their traces todate, I dont know? Where are the Walloons descendants?
as a whole, Dalarna people are (or were in the 50's) in a rather subdolicephalic region of mean stature for Sweden, rather light haired if not at the maxi for Sweden, so not a so special pop at first sight, if my records were correct;
concerning Saami, todate they are very mixed and lot of them, not by force "Germanicised", are rather mixed with other Finnic people more akin to Finns, so often light haired; the first Saami were very darker haired, and very smaller.

The nick6899 head evoke me nothing of precise: 'dinaroid'? no, in any way! very little 'alpine' if any, some light psuedo'nordic' input, more of something 'danubian med' ("gentle med" of Anatolian pre-Iran Neol origin, dominant among first EEF); the nose is not typically mediter, rather nordic+danubian (but how "pure", noses can need so much different genes) ; the height of skull evoks "danubian", but the frontal profile and browridges evoks something slightly 'brûnnoid' (parlty, gracilised!) which could be confirmed by the too light and too large irises for true 'nordic' (so my 'pseudo-nordic' is rather something of 'brünn' trend; only a personal religion, this correlation of 'brünnoid' with large pale pure blue eyes! But they are found rather among the lighter haired lighter eyed larger eyed, meso-subbrachycephalic people of North-East Europe, where a seemingly pre-'nordic' archaïc input seems stronger; this kind of light hair and light large irises are not found to much among Welshes where the 'cromanoid' input isn't negligible.
all that is kind of folklore because we know that there are associations of traits which can have had a collective reality at some time for a relatively limited span of time, these traits being dissociable one from another with time.
You can laugh as we can laugh at precise typology on modern people of multiple ancestries (already in ancient times...). Have a good time!

----------


## Angela

> the "Dalarna" second man (right, up) has nothing specially Spanish; he has some cromagnoid-like features for bones, what can be found allover Europe, if not always so rarely; sure he doesn't seem typical Swedish, even less than the other man; by the way, I read somewhere the most of slaves in Sweden had been found in Uppsala region, so not in Dalarna, but close enough (East); Where is their traces todate, I dont know? Where are the Walloons descendants?
> as a whole, Dalarna people are (or were in the 50's) in a rather subdolicephalic region of mean stature for Sweden, rather light haired if not at the maxi for Sweden, so not a so special pop at first sight, if my records were correct;
> concerning Saami, todate they are very mixed and lot of them, not by force "Germanicised", are rather mixed with other Finnic people more akin to Finns, so often light haired; the first Saami were very darker haired, and very smaller.
> 
> The nick6899 head evoke me nothing of precise: 'dinaroid'? no, in any way! very little 'alpine' if any, some light psuedo'nordic' input, more of something 'danubian med' ("gentle med" of Anatolian pre-Iran Neol origin, dominant among first EEF); the nose is not typically mediter, rather nordic+danubian (but how "pure", noses can need so much different genes) ; the height of skull evoks "danubian", but the frontal profile and browridges evoks something slightly 'brûnnoid' (parlty, gracilised!) which could be confirmed by the too light and too large irises for true 'nordic' (so my 'pseudo-nordic' is rather something of 'brünn' trend; only a personal religion, this correlation of 'brünnoid' with large pale pure blue eyes! But they are found rather among the lighter haired lighter eyed larger eyed, meso-subbrachycephalic people of North-East Europe, where a seemingly pre-'nordic' archaïc input seems stronger; this kind of light hair and light large irises are not found to much among Welshes where the 'cromanoid' input isn't negligible.
> all that is kind of folklore because we know that there are associations of traits which can have had a collective reality at some time for a relatively limited span of time, these traits being dissociable one from another with time.
> You can laugh as we can laugh at precise typology on modern people of multiple ancestries (already in ancient times...). Have a good time!


Exactly. :)

----------


## nick6899

> the "Dalarna" second man (right, up) has nothing specially Spanish; he has some cromagnoid-like features for bones, what can be found allover Europe, if not always so rarely; sure he doesn't seem typical Swedish, even less than the other man; by the way, I read somewhere the most of slaves in Sweden had been found in Uppsala region, so not in Dalarna, but close enough (East); Where is their traces todate, I dont know? Where are the Walloons descendants?
> as a whole, Dalarna people are (or were in the 50's) in a rather subdolicephalic region of mean stature for Sweden, rather light haired if not at the maxi for Sweden, so not a so special pop at first sight, if my records were correct;
> concerning Saami, todate they are very mixed and lot of them, not by force "Germanicised", are rather mixed with other Finnic people more akin to Finns, so often light haired; the first Saami were very darker haired, and very smaller.
> 
> The nick6899 head evoke me nothing of precise: 'dinaroid'? no, in any way! very little 'alpine' if any, some light psuedo'nordic' input, more of something 'danubian med' ("gentle med" of Anatolian pre-Iran Neol origin, dominant among first EEF); the nose is not typically mediter, rather nordic+danubian (but how "pure", noses can need so much different genes) ; the height of skull evoks "danubian", but the frontal profile and browridges evoks something slightly 'brûnnoid' (parlty, gracilised!) which could be confirmed by the too light and too large irises for true 'nordic' (so my 'pseudo-nordic' is rather something of 'brünn' trend; only a personal religion, this correlation of 'brünnoid' with large pale pure blue eyes! But they are found rather among the lighter haired lighter eyed larger eyed, meso-subbrachycephalic people of North-East Europe, where a seemingly pre-'nordic' archaïc input seems stronger; this kind of light hair and light large irises are not found to much among Welshes where the 'cromanoid' input isn't negligible.
> all that is kind of folklore because we know that there are associations of traits which can have had a collective reality at some time for a relatively limited span of time, these traits being dissociable one from another with time.
> You can laugh as we can laugh at precise typology on modern people of multiple ancestries (already in ancient times...). Have a good time!


my forehead would seem dinarid type, instead the nordic parts look like the dalofaelid for the nose and east-nordid for the jaw.

----------


## MOESAN

too much '-ids' in my thought (no offense of course); I use '-oid' distinct of '-ic' when I want to speak about features that evok ancient pops faded out, or only some proximities to well defined types( '-like' would be even better then); the so called 'dalofaelid' by example is a evidently constructed type about evident mixes of better identified types, without any reality in itself, IMO; for 'eastnordid' maybe you want to say what was called 'east-baltic'?
I have not too sure idea about how a 'dinarid' ('dinaric', prefer) forehead looks; the ideal type is rather defined by neat brachycephalic high skull with planoccipitaly with a back head almost vertical, and rather abrupt changes in lateral and horizontal profiles of skull. It seems the frontal was described as something close enough to a subdolichocephalic one, what confers this curious horizontal shape of skull to 'dinaric' types, very different of the 'alpine' ones. But if I have to speak of 'dinaric' I 'm unable to base myself on the frontal.
frontal is somehow confusing at the individual level because it seems it can be inherited (some forms would be genetically dominant) independently of the general shape of the skull (true for other parts, in fact: it's why we see some_ individuals_ with very surprising forms of skull, as if it would have been errors in the choices of the pieces to weld together!)
some types have existed, by selection and drift, I suppose, the question is how to link them too deep genetic ancestry.

----------


## nick6899

> too much '-ids' in my thought (no offense of course); I use '-oid' distinct of '-ic' when I want to speak about features that evok ancient pops faded out, or only some proximities to well defined types( '-like' would be even better then); the so called 'dalofaelid' by example is a evidently constructed type about evident mixes of better identified types, without any reality in itself, IMO; for 'eastnordid' maybe you want to say what was called 'east-baltic'?
> I have not too sure idea about how a 'dinarid' ('dinaric', prefer) forehead looks; the ideal type is rather defined by neat brachycephalic high skull with planoccipitaly with a back head almost vertical, and rather abrupt changes in lateral and horizontal profiles of skull. It seems the frontal was described as something close enough to a subdolichocephalic one, what confers this curious horizontal shape of skull to 'dinaric' types, very different of the 'alpine' ones. But if I have to speak of 'dinaric' I 'm unable to base myself on the frontal.
> frontal is somehow confusing at the individual level because it seems it can be inherited (some forms would be genetically dominant) independently of the general shape of the skull (true for other parts, in fact: it's why we see some_ individuals_ with very surprising forms of skull, as if it would have been errors in the choices of the pieces to weld together!)
> some types have existed, by selection and drift, I suppose, the question is how to link them too deep genetic ancestry.


yeah in my case it's rather hard to determine a right classification, because my looking has a lot of mixes, but I created a method to do, for every part of the face and the head I identified the main phenotypes which can belong to those features, and then calculated the percentuals of med, nordid, alpinid ecc...

----------


## MOESAN

OK. just, some crossings of features are easy to decipher at say 70%/80%, others are less, the lest when they are between types of already closes features.
It's a game. more interesting at the collective level when some striking differences can help to reveal new recent introgressions whatever the depth in allover autosomes... by instance, at Hallstatt times, a new brutal type appear often (~25%) in the sepultures of Baviera (<east?), Austria, Moravia until Silesia, the most in the richest tombs, and the most of the places seemed roughly at the margins of West & East Hallstatt. Question: what were they Y-haplos?

----------


## nick6899

> OK. just, some crossings of features are easy to decipher at say 70%/80%, others are less, the lest when they are between types of already closes features.
> It's a game. more interesting at the collective level when some striking differences can help to reveal new recent introgressions whatever the depth in allover autosomes... by instance, at Hallstatt times, a new brutal type appear often (~25%) in the sepultures of Baviera (<east?), Austria, Moravia until Silesia, the most in the richest tombs, and the most of the places seemed roughly at the margins of West & East Hallstatt. Question: what were they Y-haplos?


exactly, we need to refer to the genetics issue too, to be sure I have to find my autosome and see what are "my areas", then use some calculator

----------

